# any previous fatties with visible abs?



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been training for a couple of years, mainly for fat loss i dropped around 80lbs of body fat in total.

i train abs nearly every other day doing a different exercise right at the end of my workout.

problem is no matter how much fat i lose and how hard i train abs i still have a fair bit of excess skin round the stomach area from when i was overweight. which makes me abs virtually impossible to see

has anyone achieved this ? if so is it just a waiting game hoping the skin tightens or just keep burning fat and working on the abs?

think im just looking for a bit of motivation from someone who has done this as i feel like im fighting a losing battle

Cheers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

go find the transformations thread. loads of people on here gone from big to ripped @defdaz is first that comes to mind. he made an incredible transformation!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

you have to keep going. I was a 'gut half way to my knees when sitting' fattie 2 years ago, and I reckon I am 3 months away from full six pack. I have semi-visible ones now, but it is fat that is remaining, som skin. My losses have been over 60lb of fat - about 25lb gain of muscle. Just keep plugging away, keep on the diet. If you tough it out - maybe increase cardio a little - then they will come. I have found that deviating from my diet when I was heavier had less of an impact than it does now.

I will be posting photos once it is all done.

BTW I'm 47 - so its possible even at my great age.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tbf I shall hopefully be able to answer this question before the years out lol

Probably not though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf I shall hopefully be able to answer this question before the years out lol
> 
> Probably not though


Mate if I can you bloody well can! C'mon step up and be counted S.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

guess i just gotta keep pushing myself! did you get any loose skin around stomach area after the fat loss? and how long did it take to tighten up?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Search for "the bears final weeks" and see that transformation mate. Its @Therealbigbear and its one hell of a crazy transformation!!!


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you working your abs as a cardio workout or bulking workout?

Try weighted decline sit ups ie dumbbells on your chests I'm up to 20kgs but takes a while and weighted side dips for the obliques


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

chris6383 said:


> Are you working your abs as a cardio workout or bulking workout?
> 
> Try weighted decline sit ups ie dumbbells on your chests I'm up to 20kgs but takes a while and weighted side dips for the obliques


i usually alternate between weighted decline situps, cable crunches and leg raises struggle to find ideas for obliques though, can't say ive tried side dips though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mccreesh said:


> guess i just gotta keep pushing myself! did you get any loose skin around stomach area after the fat loss? and how long did it take to tighten up?


A little, and it does tighten up over time - well to a certain extent. However as I have lost my weight gradually over 2 years then my skin seems to have shrunk pretty well anyway. Still have some mini handles when I sit down, but less and less noticeable when standing now. The younger you are the greater the tightening will be. If older, say 40+ then GH can help with this, although my natural GH is so high that if I take any additional - even a low dose - then I get crippling Carpal Tunnel Syndrome - the classic symptom for excess GH.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine are nearly there

My log underneath. !

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4140150#post4140150

I'm getting there mate ! It takes time , hard work & consistency


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

JPO said:


> Mine are nearly there
> 
> My log underneath. !
> 
> ...


Hats off to you sir! Amazing progress. Your before picture at 16st was pretty much me but i was around 17.5

my aim is to be where you are now but id say im around 60% of the way, did you find it easier to strip all the fat and then start to bulk up?

i think my problem is ive dieted for so long although im not carrying much fat i dont have that full look that you have because i havent ever gone over around 2000 calories since i started so ive havent really put a lot of muscle on in the time space


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I cut mate but I was maintaining weight on 3500 cals , added cardio when weight stalled dropped cals slightly etc

Going from a large amount of cals to a small amount straight away give you no cushion with calories to get through plateaus !

Google layne norton , metabolic damage video explain it alot more better than I can .

If I was you I would reverse diet try and build up your metabolic capacity before cutting again .

The layne norton video also explains this in detail .. Give it a watch


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Me, pmsl. But not right now, now I have a fat pack again. Not like before though, just extra junk as apposed to a fcuking car boot sale.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

JPO said:


> I cut mate but I was maintaining weight on 3500 cals , added cardio when weight stalled dropped cals slightly etc
> 
> Going from a large amount of cals to a small amount straight away give you no cushion with calories to get through plateaus !
> 
> ...


yeah what your saying makes sense, was you natty when you was cutting?

do you think me continuing to cut at 2000cals is a bad idea? problem is everytime i say im going to bulk i dont becuase i get it in my head its gonna put me further away from my cool which is lean with abs rather than size


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It will come but it takes time I have some loose skin which makes me look fatter than I really am also you will what in layman terms s labelled thick skin. It isn't its a layer of fat clinging to the skin but unfortunately this takes time to thin staying leaner over a period of time will slowly thin this out but you need to stay lean.

Regarding loose skin zinc will help as it improves skin elasticity also keep well hydrated but part from that mate its just a case. Time


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I was 18.5 stone at Christmas now 15.5 stone so lost 3 stone and

Lost 4 1/2 ins around fattest part of waist and can now see top 4 abs.

Eating very clean and in calorie deficit

Weights 3-4 times a week

Cardio was sometimes twice a day for a few weeks now backed off a bit.

Set a goal of getting from 41 1/2" waist to 36 by end of july but I was 36" at the weekend so 3 months early!

Now I want 35" before clean bulk



Edit

6'4" tall and 43 years old


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Me four years ago and me a couple months back - tried to show one showing my belly flap.

Keep going, the leaner you get the less fat there is to fill the loose skin out and the better it gets, promise.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I was borderline morbidly obese as a kid mate


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.danielwheeler.co.uk - previous fatty with abs.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Well done Def Daz - immense.

Fancy working with us at MF? If so drop me a PM and I will send you a message with details.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't go straight from fat to shredded, but have had my abs out


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Didn't go straight from fat to shredded, but have had my abs out
> 
> View attachment 120332
> View attachment 120333


Wow great photo again  Hit me up on PM if you are interested in working with Muscle Food mate. Will explain more if your interested


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MuscleFood said:


> Well done Def Daz - immense.
> 
> Fancy working with us at MF? If so drop me a PM and I will send you a message with details.


Definitely! Big fan of your chicken boobies!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

This was me 14 months ago

16 stone



12.5 stone 10 month ago skinny fat



Now 12.10 stone , leaned bulked for 6 month and then went on a cut





Be consistent and the results will come

! It's hard work but worth every minute


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was 17 stone at 18, now im 22 at 12 stone 4 visable abs, in process of full abs


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Great motivation thanks everyone, some of the best transformations i've ever seen on this thread

cant wait to eventually have mine there with them!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Am in same boat with exess skin around gut


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i used to be 18 and half stone. two years of dieting and exercise i got down to 14 stone. pics before and after, the after pic was around 3 months ago, i am now a little leaner and 14 and half stone. still have fat around my belly but it is going


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

which route did you guys all go down if you dont mind me asking

cutting all the fat well most of it and then starting to bulk up?

im at the stage where ive lost most of my fat but not enough to be at visible abs due to abit of extra skin and a bit of fat. now im not sure whether to continue to cut down or start a bulk and try and fill out a bit more?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Also interested in this....Was 18 stone at the beginning of 2012, dropped down to 12 stone by October/November and then maintained until February where I started lean bulking.. Up to about 12 stone 10 and going to cut from June-August for holiday/birthday then go on a proper winter bulk  . Although I do have loose skin, from bulking up a bit it has added definition and my waist hasn't gone up, still at 32 so I'm not too concerned. I'm 6ft 2 so 12 stone I was like a rake!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

@MuscleFoods


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

then.

now.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> View attachment 120577
> then.
> 
> View attachment 120576
> now.


Great work mate , what was the time frame between your change ?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

June 2012, did rip cycle. Then entered contest for 1st time, UKBFF South Coast 2weeks ago.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you have help prepping or did you go it alone ?

Looking in great condition!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just keep on plugging, feels like it's taking forever but you'll get there.

Got very close after my last diet with dnp and it felt so good to be rid of it.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Used to be obese as a kid and managed to get in the condition in my avi, was actually more shredded that was after a week of pigging out on 5k+ cals...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just takes hard work and dedication mate

This was my 3 year transformation. First picture was taken after i had lost 2 stone


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

CJ said:


> Just takes hard work and dedication mate
> 
> This was my 3 year transformation. First picture was taken after i had lost 2 stone
> 
> View attachment 120744


Great work mate ! These transformation pics keep me motivated !

Time and dedication = results


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

CJ said:


> Just takes hard work and dedication mate
> 
> This was my 3 year transformation. First picture was taken after i had lost 2 stone
> 
> View attachment 120744


Seen it before but still FLOL @ the first pic, love it mate!!! :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

defdaz said:


> Seen it before but still FLOL @ the first pic, love it mate!!! :lol:


Sexy bast $ rd hey lol !!!!!

That was just after my best man speech in cyprus


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

these are good for abs









also bench lying leg raises

sqauts and deads


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jason Blaha from Ice cream fitness on YouTube was very fat and lost it all and his ski. Was loose a ****, but he got to a very low bf so still had very visible a s, his skin was just lose, but thin. You bf isn't low enough yet, lose skin doesn't cover up abs.

Also exercising your abs won't make them more visible, Instead of doing a tonne of ab work (which will probably make the. Smaller anyway) do more cardio instead to burn more calories and lose more fat.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought this recent vid might interest you:


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Some great transformations on here! Really inspiring...I haven't quite got visible abs but not far off...here's mine


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Probably time I popped a couple up :death: :lol:

This was me first time around 20+ years ago - this is the only photo that exists of me back then



This was me about 5 years ago - still 3 years and almost 2 stone from my fattest which I reached all 17st 7 of it in Feb 2011.



And this is about 4 months ago. Have lost another 3 kg of fat since then (handles have gone and abs are more visible - and the moobs I have been cursed with since 14 are much much smaller.) - must update my photos - will post an updated one in 3-4 weeks once I have finished this push I am on now. I was about the same weight in this shot as I was in the one above :lol:



I will update soon, and will probably post to my journal.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

@defdaz - is that "au natural?" If not, what shape did you get down to before you supplemented?

I'm still a fatty, but have the outlines coming of my upper abs. Still need to cut down and work on my stomach tyre before the lowers get anywhere near showing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Er... of course. :whistling:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ask ewen


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Er... of course. :whistling:


Just been reading your log. I retract previous silly question. :laugh:

Some really good changes there though, very impressive to see/read. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Big_Al13 said:


> Just been reading your log. I retract previous silly question. :laugh:
> 
> Some really good changes there though, very impressive to see/read. :thumb:


Ah thank you Big Al!! Really kind of you mate  If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Er... of course. :whistling:


As we all are *ahem* *cough* :rolleye:


----------

